
Sharding Pinterest: How we scaled our MySQL fleet (2015) - pplonski86
https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering/sharding-pinterest-how-we-scaled-our-mysql-fleet-3f341e96ca6f
======
yeahdontask
I don't know how this is even worthy of being in the front page. I work at
Pinterest, and I work on the systems he's describing, and while the basic
sharding model hasn't changed, there's a lot of outdated information in that
article. There's also a non-trivial amount of bad advice. C'est la vie.

~~~
gigatexal
So is there an updated post?

~~~
apple4ever
My question too.

They shouldn't leave bad information up without noting it or following up.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10086782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10086782)

~~~
amanzi
Note that the URL in this post no longer works - it has changed to:
[https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering/sharding-
pinterest...](https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering/sharding-pinterest-
how-we-scaled-our-mysql-fleet-3f341e96ca6f)

------
sigmonsays
not that impressive

